# Buckeye Chicken Thread



## TXRedBird (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay I see that the Buckeye Chicken thread is now locked. I would assume it was locked due to the most recent posts. So is that thread ever going to be re-opened ? Or should we start a new thread where we can discuss the breed we love to raise ? It's a shame that that thread had to be locked as there was some good information & discussion in it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Feel free to start a new thread.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I was going to clean it up, but if you would like to start a new one in the mean time please feel free.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a lot of great info in that original thread. It is still the biggest and most viewed breed thread on this site. Please clean it up and open it back up. Thanks.


----------

